# International Palindrome Day



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

It’s International Palindrome Day – 02022020. It’s been a long time since we had a palindromic date that worked whether you put the month first (like in the US) or the day. The BBC says this last happened on 11 November 1111.

But 12 December 2121 is right around the corner!

(It has also been pointed out that today is the 33rd day of the year, with 333 to go – both palindromes.)


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

KenOC said:


> It's International Palindrome Day - 02022020. It's been a long time since we had a palindromic date that worked whether you put the month first (like in the US) or the day. The BBC says this last happened on 11 November 1111.
> 
> But 12 December 2121 is right around the corner!
> 
> (It has also been pointed out that today is the 33rd day of the year, with 333 to go - both palindromes.)


Weird - so maybe there'll be a Groundhog Day Palindrome -- tomorrow will be today in reverse.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It's a good day to be a man with a plan and a canal in Panama driving a racecar and introducing himself to a young lady as Adam.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

boob
-------------------


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Able was I, ere..........


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Always remember, live dirt up a side track carted is a putrid evil.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> It's a good day to be a man with a plan and a canal in Panama driving a racecar and introducing himself to a young lady as Adam.


The canal was completed in 1914. A passage from Gen. Goethals's inspirational speech given at ceremonies marking the occasion: "Are we not drawn onward, we few, drawn onward to new era?"


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Palindrome: a special structure where tales about a former Alaska governor are endlessly recycled.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Bolton, Ipswich.


----------

